# Frost bite



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Our rooster has frostbite on his crown. Should I just leave it alone & let it fall off, or should I do something else?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would leave it be. That area can be quite painful when touched.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

I did the Vaseline thing last year.


----------

